# Unterschied Feldbuskoppler 750-352 zu 750-362



## papan (19 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
Könnte mir jemand die Neuerungen des Feldbuskoppler 750-362 zum 750-352 sagen?

Dankeschön 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2021)

Ich kenne diese Geräte nicht aber ich habe nun 15 Sekunden meines Lebens auf der Herstellerseite verbracht:
Technische Daten usw... steht alles dabei
https://www.wago.com/de/io-systeme/feldbuskoppler-ethernet/p/750-352


> Der Artikel ist abgekündigt.





> Für diesen Artikel ist ein Nachfolger erhältlich: Modbus TCP 750-362; EtherNet/IP


https://www.wago.com/de/io-systeme/feldbuskoppler-modbus-tcp/p/750-362


----------



## papan (19 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Geräte nicht aber ich habe nun 15 Sekunden meines Lebens auf der Herstellerseite verbracht:
> Technische Daten usw... steht alles dabei
> https://www.wago.com/de/io-systeme/feldbuskoppler-ethernet/p/750-352
> 
> ...


Danke. Soweit war ich auch schon. Nur erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich die Neuerungen. Außer dass der 352 Modbus und Ethernet fähig war und jetzt der 362 nur noch Modbus und der 364 nur noch Ethernet. Somit hätte der 352 doch einen größeren Funktionsumfang als die Nachfolger.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Januar 2021)

Wago hat die Eigenschaft, für jede Kleinigkeit einen eigenen Artikel zu haben. Anscheinend haben sie also jetzt für Ethernet und Modbus zwei Artikel angelegt. Über die Gründe kann nur WAGO Auskunft geben. Hat wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit der Firmware zu tun...

Wichtig ist ja schlußendlich nur: Welche Kommunikation willst Du nutzen? Dementsprechend wählst Du den Koppler. Ob das nun ein Artikel ist, der noch was Anderes kann oder ein Artikel, der nur das kann, was Du brauchst, kann Dir doch in dem Moment egal sein...


----------



## papan (19 Januar 2021)

Dankeschön. 
Geplant ist die Hausautomation über einen PFC200 zu steuern und in einer Unterverteilung I/O-Karten und eine 753-647 über einen Feldbuskoppler anzubinden. Welche Kommunikation einfacher/stabiler umzusetzen ist, darüber bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Januar 2021)

Wago macht eigentlich intern alles über Modbus... und zumindest kannst Du mit Modbus eine Vielzahl anderer Geräte einbinden... offener Standard...


----------



## papan (19 Januar 2021)

Dankeschön 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk


----------



## djnele (28 Januar 2021)

papan schrieb:


> Danke. Soweit war ich auch schon. Nur erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich die Neuerungen. Außer dass der 352 Modbus und Ethernet fähig war und jetzt der 362 nur noch Modbus und der 364 nur noch Ethernet. Somit hätte der 352 doch einen größeren Funktionsumfang als die Nachfolger.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G780F mit Tapatalk




Bei der letzten Sitzung, meinte unser Verkaufsberater, das hätte was mit der Nachfrage und Lizenzierung zu tun. Also ist quasi eine politische trennung.


----------

